# [2007] Taking food into Mexico



## abbekit

We usually pack a few staples in our checked luggage when we stay in a timeshare.  Food such as dried pasta, mixed nuts, etc.  Are we allowed to bring this type of stuff into Mexico?  What about bringing in some bottles (or a box) of wine? 

 Can we bring something like cheese and crackers in our carry-on (which we usually bring as part of our lunch since they don't serve meals on planes any more)?


----------



## pjrose

Technically no, but we always do the same, as do many people we know. 

IF the luggage gets checked in Mexico you MIGHT have to toss the food, but many times the inspectors simply ignore it.  Bringing in snacks/lunch have never been a problem for us.  

Take a look at these threads:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48435

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47677

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33069

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21938


----------



## BSQ

I have yet to find anything that says you can't bring any food items into Mexico  with the exception of those listed on the US Customs site of dairy products, fruit, vegetables and meats.  what I refer to as "the usual" stuff. 

some bottles or a box of wine, yes, in your checked luggage. 

staple grocery items, yes as long as they don't include any product within the restrictions

we pack a snack bag (clear plastic lunch bag) of nuts, gold fish, pretzels, candies and home made cookies.  It goes through airport screening on the US side and Customs on the Mexican side without incident. I package the items in small ziplocs.  Some folks leave them in original packaging but I want them to be able to sea each and every item.  I do check all the appropriate website just prior to our trip to check for a change in the rules.


----------



## california-bighorn

But don't think about bringing meat into Mexico. My sister and her husband brought an ice chest full of steaks (and dry ice) to Cancun that was taken from them. Somewhere in the Cancun area there was a nice bar-b-que that night but it wasn't them.


----------



## jschmidt

abbekit said:


> What about bringing in some bottles (or a box) of wine?



No problem bringing liquor into Mexico.  I buy mine at the Duty Free shop in the U.S. airport and the duty free people meet me at the airplane door with it.  A bottle of liquor (Absolute Vodka - Blue Label) has always been cheaper at the U.S. Duty Free shop than it is in Mexico!

Save your plastic glasses from the airplane and you can have a drink when you’re riding in the van to your resort.  There's nothing like getting into the party mode ASAP.


----------



## Duke56

*Taking Food to Mexico*

 We have been traveling to Mexico for many years and we drive to Mazatlan from our home in Arizona (800+ miles) every year.  We take dried and canned foods of all kinds every year without any problems.  The only restriction I have seen enforced is the limit of 3 liters of alcoholic beverages.  I drove across the border at a local (to me) crossing one day to pick up a vehicle permit and tourist cards and forgot that I had three 1.75 liter jugs of Tanquray gin in the back of the van.  The Mexican officer simply warned me that it was not legal to bring more than 3 liters into Mexico and let me go about my business.  As someone else has said, don't even think about taking fresh meats or citrus fruits into the country.


----------



## cymomtx

We have brought lunch meat and pork tenderloin in, you just can't bring beef (mad cow disease).  And when you bring this type of food it has to be in deli wrapping, original packing or original butcher wrapping with the USDA seal.  I've never had trouble as long as it's like this!


----------



## PStreet1

If you take more than the allowed amount of alcohol, be sure you have the purchase receipt with you.  They can charge duty of the excess amount, and you'll pay less if you have proof of what it cost you rather than having to accept their estimate.


----------



## John Cummings

You cannot bring cheese unless it is in the original package, sealed and unopened. They took our cheese away from us at the Puerto Vallarta customs. We had a few pieces wrapped in cellophane that we snacked on during the trip.


----------



## maciec

How exactly do you package items that need to remain cold for the plane?  

Also, another silly question .... does dry ice freeze or just keep things cold?


----------



## m61376

maciec said:


> How exactly do you package items that need to remain cold for the plane?
> 
> Also, another silly question .... does dry ice freeze or just keep things cold?



I like to pack a collapsible rolling cooler inside a duffle bag with other foodstuff. I put perishables in the cooler along with several of those 24 hour gel ice packs (I use the ones used to ship medications) and it holds nicely. I've used it to take frozen steaks, etc. (but of course not into Mexica :-() and it has worked well.


----------



## SciTchr

*dry ice*



maciec said:


> Also, another silly question .... does dry ice freeze or just keep things cold?



Dry ice is really cold (about -110˚F). We used it once to pack food for a two week camping trip to Canada. A friend told us to wrap the frozen meat in newspaper or paper bags so it would not get freezer burn from the dry ice. I also wrapped the dry ice in brown paper bags. I packed it all in a styrofoam box that we had received a ham in one year. After the first week I opened the box and our meat was still frozen solid. The dry ice had sublimated and there was nothing in the paper bags. It worked great for that big trip. For a plane trip I would just used gel freezer cubes instead. Also, I started out with frozen meat, but I am thinking it would freeze your meat, being that cold.


----------



## easyrider

We take deli lunch meat, sliced roast beef. turkey. as well as sliced deli cheese into Mexico all the time. We buy our liquor at the duty free store. I usally bring 12 red bulls or rock star energy drinks too. Flavors for our coffee and the coffee + chocolate. No problems so far even when the red light gets us inspected.


----------



## JEFF H

My experience is Mexican customs is not consistant on enforcement of the no meats,dairy and Veg rules.
We have driven into Mexico several times with coolers that had meat and dairy and never had a problem.
we had cans on white Chicken meat seized at the Cancun airport 2 years ago.
They  had USDA lables on the cans but I was told by the customs officer No Meats,dairy or vegetables are allowed period.
Past trips we had taken deli meats and cheese in the original sealed package with USDA lables and were allowed to pass.
once we had a package of deli meat without a USDA lable and the customs officer made a fuss about it but then let us continue with it anyways.


----------



## Deer Path

We take a cooler to Mexico with food stuff that we will eat while there. Then when we catch fish and have it frozen we can bring it back with no problem.

YOU CANNOT USE DRY ICE or any other kind of ICE.  I do not know why the dry ice is a problem but they have told us that.  They inspect our cooler on our return and then we can duck tape it shut till we get home.  It is marked so it does not need to be opened again. We declare it when we return and have had no problem.

If our fish is frozen solid it usually keeps frozen till we get home. We wrap it in newspapers also to insulate it too. Of course it does depend on how much fish one has also.

Judy


----------



## mike15

Last year 2006 in September we packed NutriSystems lunch items in our luggage. Everything that listed beef as an ingredient they removed. Chicken pasta etc was OK.

This year we took no food items so I don't know if the policy is the same.


----------



## gcole

We are going to PV and would like to bring frozen hot dogs from our butcher. Does anyone have an official link on what can be taken into MX?


----------



## jimelko

*food into mexico*

http://www.aduanas.sat.gob.mx/aduana_mexico/2007/A_body.htm

here is link    meats typically are a   definite no  in most countries


----------



## KarenLK

I would not risk the hot dogs. At one point, the meat had to be in a factory sealed package with a USDA seal, and your hot dogs would not fit that bill.


----------



## pittle

We take a rolling cooler and even though we get the "green light", we have to open it so they can see what is inside.  We take the cooler to keep beer & pop in, so it had clothes in it because everytime we take it, they want to look inside.  We did take spaghetti sauce and coffee, but had those in a regular suitcase.  

Once we took nuts that I had mixed up in a huge zip-loc bag for snacks to eat while there.  The customs guy told me that he would let me through that time, but in the future, bring in the original unopened containers and mix them after getting to Mexico.  

I would not try hot dogs from a butcher.  Karen is right.  It has to be sealed.  We bought Oscar Mayer beef franks at either Walmart or the Mega store for our grandson.


----------



## rachelgreen

I think is ok to bring ordinary food to the plane, but you'd better put the wine or alcohol in checked luggage.


----------



## quezsmith

I don't think that dry ice is allowed on commercial airlines.  We had to remove our dry ice a few years ago after they discovered it (they questioned why my suitcase was so cold). 

These are a few of Mexico's restrictions:
Many food items - especially meats, plants, seeds, vegetables etc. 
Cigars and cigarettes - more than 20 packs per person 
Liquor and wine - more than 3 liters per person 
Film or videocassettes - more than 12 rolls/cassettes 
Medicine for personal use - you must have a prescription if you needed one to get the medicine in the first place.


----------



## DosMasCervesos

Enforcement is very inconsistent. We always bring in some food for our daughter that is on a very restrictive diet because of multiple food allergies.

Last time in Cancun, while waiting for our luggage, two customs officers and their German Shepherd stopped in front of our daughter because of some hot dog she had in a carry on. They were both very friendly/nice, but they took the hot dog.

Fast forward 10 minutes as we go through customs with our checked luggage. They now x-ray ALL incoming luggage. Ours set off their red flag because, well, one of them had several packages of frozen hot dogs. So off to the table for a manual inspection of the entire suitcase. Result -- the customs officer opened package seeing frozen hot dogs, clearly saw them, closed suitcase and sent us on our way. I got the feeling that he shouldn't have done that, but it was probably a borderline case and he decided to just let is slide.

-DMC


----------



## pittle

I read something in the Phoenix paper this summer that Mexico has recently replaced most of the Customs Inspectors with new ones with special training.  Most of the new ones are significantly more educated - the article said that many had college degrees and most had gone to college at least one year.  Those that were fired or laid off  have to take additional training and can apply again.

This has more to do with drug and weapons traffic than food, but, they supposedly are checking more stuff.


----------



## John Cummings

rachelgreen said:


> I think is ok to bring ordinary food to the plane, but you'd better put the wine or alcohol in checked luggage.



That is not true about alcohol and wine. Personally we don't ever do it as we don't drink adult beverages. However many people carry loose bottles of liquor and wine on the plane, especially if they bought it in the duty free store. On a trip to Nuevo Vallarta, a bottle of liquor fell out of the overhead bin when somebody opened the bin during the flight. The bottle hit my wife smack on her head which caused her some severe headaches and swelling. She had to go to the doctor at the Grand Mayan. The people who owned the bottle never said a word to her about it. I hope that people would realize that stuff in the overhead bins shift around and they would be more careful with where they place loose bottles etc.


----------



## pjrose

John Cummings said:


> That is not true about alcohol and wine. Personally we don't ever do it as we don't drink adult beverages. However many people carry loose bottles of liquor and wine on the plane, especially if they bought it in the duty free store. On a trip to Nuevo Vallarta, a bottle of liquor fell out of the overhead bin when somebody opened the bin during the flight. The bottle hit my wife smack on her head which caused her some severe headaches and swelling. She had to go to the doctor at the Grand Mayan. *The people who owned the bottle never said a word to her about it.* I hope that people would realize that stuff in the overhead bins shift around and they would be more careful with where they place loose bottles etc.



How incredibly rude.  What about the flight attendants?  Any response such as some ice for her head?  Any apologies at all?


----------



## John Cummings

pjrose said:


> How incredibly rude.  What about the flight attendants?  Any response such as some ice for her head?  Any apologies at all?



The flight attendants did very little other than give her some ice. It was bleeding as well. We did have to fill out a form. This was on Continental Airlines. After that incident and how poorly they handled our delayed flight back, we vowed that we would never fly on Continental again.


----------



## Colorado Belle

I always pack a small suitcase with hard to get food items for my month long vacations in Mexico. I take lots of cheese and frozen turkey, packaged tuna, and cans of nuts and pesto sauce, salad dressing.things taht are either hard to find or very expensive. No need to take fresh veggies and fruits as they are plentiful and inexpensive. I used to smuggle lemons in, but now Walmart carries them!

I usually find inexpensive liquor in Mexico but imported is higher price if you go that route.  If you rent a car, the shopping center right outside the airport has a lovely grocery store that I use frequently.


----------



## pjrose

Colorado Belle said:


> . . . If you rent a car, the shopping center right outside the airport has a lovely grocery store that I use frequently.



A grocery stop can also be added on to some of the private van services @$30-35 for an hour.


----------



## airportparking

Nice post... interesting !


----------



## MLR

*Re: Taking food into Mexico via Air*

*I have read these posts and no one has mentioned anything about signing a form declaring taking food into Mexico - I know we have to sign something similar when flying to Hawaii. Does it just pertain to agricultural products?

We would love to check a bag full of 'staples' - pasta, crackers, peanut butter, cereal, that sort of thing. I was going to put everything into one checked bag - figuring if it was confiscated - no big deal - just a loss of that one bag. 

Has anyone taken food items of quantity - meaning a bag full - through customs in Cancun RECENTLY? 
 *


----------



## Tropical lady

*a few things we do...*

We take a third case between the 2 of us which contains cereal, bread, crystal lite tea mix, salt/pepper, triscuits/crackers, tuna packets (not cans), coffee/tea bags, art sweetners, PB, jelly, bagles, coffee filters, paring knife, wine opener (never want to get caught short), zip lock baggies, napkins.  
We have done this the last few times with no problem.  Also in the 3rd case there is usually room for anything we can't get into our first 2!  Then coming back this case is for the laundry bag with dirty clothes.  We did this to Cancun in 4/2010 and 11/2010 to Nuevo.
If asked I do tell them what is inside and the dollar amount, but it never was an issue.  Just don't do cans or fresh meats/fruits/vegs.  We use the cardboard box for saltine crackers to put the loaf of bread into....works great.  Tupperware (plastic) containers for cereal and some of the other things also gives you containers to use while there in addition to protecting crackers, etc.  All for convenience in the beginning.  This gives us a few days to settle in before doing a grocery routine since we do eat dinners out most of the time.  Also, so far, the 3rd case is still free since 2 free each for international.
Hope this helps......


----------



## ilene13

MLR said:


> *I have read these posts and no one has mentioned anything about signing a form declaring taking food into Mexico - I know we have to sign something similar when flying to Hawaii. Does it just pertain to agricultural products?
> 
> We would love to check a bag full of 'staples' - pasta, crackers, peanut butter, cereal, that sort of thing. I was going to put everything into one checked bag - figuring if it was confiscated - no big deal - just a loss of that one bag.
> 
> Has anyone taken food items of quantity - meaning a bag full - through customs in Cancun RECENTLY?
> *



We go to Cancun and Playa del Carmen 2-3 times a year.  We always have a checked bag with my protein drink, frozen coffee cream, coffee, cashews and pistachio nuts, cinnamon, english muffins, and almond butter.  We only cook breakfast and have snacks in our units--all other meals are eaten out. We have never had a problem bringing these items.


----------



## MLR

Tropical lady said:


> We take a third case between the 2 of us which contains cereal, bread, crystal lite tea mix, salt/pepper, triscuits/crackers, tuna packets (not cans), coffee/tea bags, art sweetners, PB, jelly, bagles, coffee filters, paring knife, wine opener (never want to get caught short), zip lock baggies, napkins.
> ______________________________________________________
> 
> This was pretty much what we had in mind. I am assuming if you made it with PB and J that we can too :0)  Just wanted to take a few things to get us by for a few days so we don't HAVE to go to Playa if we don't want to. We will probably eat evening meals at the restaurants at the resort - staying at the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya.
> 
> Loved your tip about the cracker box for bread! Would never have thought of that :0)
> 
> If anyone has anything to tell about this resort - would love to hear it. Have gotten some great tips from several Tuggers already. Thanks everyone!


----------



## pjrose

MLR said:


> . . .  staying at the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya.
> 
> . . .
> 
> If anyone has anything to tell about this resort - would love to hear it. Have gotten some great tips from several Tuggers already. Thanks everyone!



Are you staying at the Grand Mayan or the Royal Mayan, or both?  Your other post says Royal Mayan.....


----------



## Phydeaux

Colorado Belle said:


> I always pack a small suitcase with *hard to get food items* for my month long vacations in Mexico. I take lots of *cheese and frozen turkey, packaged tuna, and cans of nuts and pesto sauce, salad dressing.things taht are either hard to find or very expensive*. No need to take fresh veggies and fruits as they are plentiful and inexpensive. I used to smuggle lemons in, but now Walmart carries them!
> 
> I usually find inexpensive liquor in Mexico but imported is higher price if you go that route.  If you rent a car, the shopping center right outside the airport has a lovely grocery store that I use frequently.



Wow. Where in Mexico do you stay? Wherever I've stayed, all of these items are not only readily available at the grocery stores, but the same general cost as at home. 

Are there no grocery stores where you folks (and those in the other posts) stay?


----------



## Tropical lady

*this is vacation!*

Phydeaux,
Vacation means convenience, relaxation, and fun.  To get there with most everything for breakfast and snacks with cocktails (convenience) allows us to relax/play (relaxation), and NOT have to do a grocery run (fun) = vacation in my book.  On site deli provides most of the other fresh foods/staples we would want and you are not paying taxi/shuttle r/t for the wonderful experience on a beautiful day of making a food run. Both options, onsite deli or trip to a grocery store, are equal costs in the end.
We do eat most dinners out or room service.
If I'm going to the next town it is for fun shopping and dining.
Oh, I did the Walmart/Megastore experience because that "was the thing to do".  First time interesting...after that not on my vacation time!  It is not to say I would not ever grocery shop, but I get to save that fun for home.


----------



## Phydeaux

Tropical lady said:


> Phydeaux,
> Vacation means convenience, relaxation, and fun.  To get there with most everything for breakfast and snacks with cocktails (convenience) allows us to relax/play (relaxation), and NOT have to do a grocery run (fun) = vacation in my book.  On site deli provides most of the other fresh foods/staples we would want and you are not paying taxi/shuttle r/t for the wonderful experience on a beautiful day of making a food run. Both options, onsite deli or trip to a grocery store, are equal costs in the end.
> We do eat most dinners out or room service.
> If I'm going to the next town it is for fun shopping and dining.
> Oh, I did the Walmart/Megastore experience because that "was the thing to do".  First time interesting...after that not on my vacation time!  It is not to say I would not ever grocery shop, but I get to save that fun for home.



To each their own. We don't find a trip to the grocery store as an inconvenience, or shortening our vacation time at all, but a fun experience to purchase foods native to the area. We're not "punched in" so to speak, while on vacation. I waste time doing other non nonsensical things.  Since we have a full kitchen, most of our dinners are prepared with pleasure in our villa, with fresh foods that are not found in our local grocery stores. Packing a bunch of food in my suitcase & traveling with it doesn't sound like my idea of a vacation. Again, to each their own.


----------



## Tropical lady

*yes, to each his own*

You are correct about to each his own.  But "wow, where do you stay....are there no grocery stores"?
Yes, we have a full kitchen and could cook all the time.  We could have the chef come to the unit and prepare a meal.  No, the grocery run is not all that much fun.  Been there done that.  We do take advantage of local fare by eating with locals in some of the best restaurants, attending cabaret and art shows, not by staying in.
It appears that there are those of us who do not mind taking some things, no big deal, so that we are set from the start.  I'm spoiled with a small candle for the table or balcony, my cocktail napkins, etc and I don't have to go running around...they are there.
I think these posts show that many find the upfront preparation worthwhile.
The more important thing is not if or how much you take, it is vacation time!!


----------



## curtbrown

Here's a link regarding what you can bring in.  For the most part, factory sealed food items are OK -

http://www.cancun-airport.com/customs.htm

Curt


----------



## Phydeaux

Tropical lady said:


> You are correct about to each his own.  *But "wow, where do you stay....are there no grocery stores"?*Yes, we have a full kitchen and could cook all the time.  We could have the chef come to the unit and prepare a meal.  No, the grocery run is not all that much fun.  Been there done that.  We do take advantage of local fare by eating with locals in some of the best restaurants, attending cabaret and art shows, not by staying in.
> It appears that there are those of us who do not mind taking some things, no big deal, so that we are set from the start.  I'm spoiled with a small candle for the table or balcony, my cocktail napkins, etc and I don't have to go running around...they are there.
> I think these posts show that many find the upfront preparation worthwhile.
> The more important thing is not if or how much you take, it is vacation time!!



To clarify once again, I was referring to this remark "things taht are either hard to find or very expensive."    I have not found the foods items mentioned in that post to be either difficult to find, nor very expensive, hence my inquiry _where in Mexico do you stay_. However, Mexico is a very large country, so I was simply curious what area of Mexico they were referring to. Make sense?


----------



## Tropical lady

*yes, it did make sense....*

I think the "wow" statement, etc came across to me not as you intended. We were merely sharing ideas and helpful hints.  I am always open to suggestions.  Yes, plenty is available and price is not the issue, it is convenience.  I do admit, as if you couldn't tell, that grocery shopping is and never has been a favorite of mine, especially on vacation!  I am all for cutting back on expenses where I can also and not adverse to cooking in the unit.  I don't want to stop along the way from the airport to shop or any other time.....I'm not convinced it is fun.  With my dry stuff, candles, and napkins I am set to go and the resort deli is right there.
Thanks for the clarification of what you meant.
BTW....the cardboard saltine box for the loaf of bread I previously mentioned really does work great.
Thanks Curt for the list.


----------



## MLR

*Don't mind me*



pjrose said:


> Are you staying at the Grand Mayan or the Royal Mayan, or both?  Your other post says Royal Mayan.....




Don't mind me -  We are staying at the Grand Mayan in December 2011 and the Royal Mayan in April 2012. So, pardon if I get them confused. Too many Mayans for one tired brain.

Does anyone know if there are eggs and milk for sale at the grocery @ the Grand Mayan? Can we take a bottle of Aunt Jemima syrup in our checked bag of staples? I will enclose it in a large ziplock just in case. We plan to only eat dinner at the restaurants. 

Since we are full time caregivers  - and in order to get a week of respite we have to pay for an AI WEEK for an elderly parent at an Assisted Living facility - we are just looking for a way to save a bit of ca$h.  

Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## MLR

*I checked out the Cancun Airport's site*

I followed Curt's link and this is what I found:

    "As a rule of thumb you are allowed to bring into Mexico whatever you need for the time period you will be staying in Mexico. *You are not allowed to bring food, fruits and/or products that are not "company" packed and sealed. *And if you are bringing food or products they are [I*]allowed only if you need them because of a special diet or for medical reasons."[/I]*

Think we may have a problem? Also, what is the form you must fill out?
      (*"During the inbound flight, you will receive and need to fill out a customs form (Hacienda).")* 

Will this cause an automatic search of our bags? Is it me or is this getting complicated. Maybe a trip into Playa for groceries would be simpler after all.


----------

